
What are your favorite fitness apps? - AznHisoka
As I&#x27;m trying to get fit in the New Year, I&#x27;m looking for suggestions. I&#x27;ve tried: Fitocracy, MyFitnessPal and SlimKicker and I&#x27;ve yet to find something that&#x27;s motivating&#x2F;engaging.
======
shogun21
What are your fitness goals?

I have a Jawbone Up 2 and use their Up app. It does step and sleep tracking
very well. It also has food and weight tracking, but because they have to be
done manually, I don't use them as much. The app also has some helpful
suggestions (a reminder to go to bed earlier or get X more steps to hit your
weekly average.)

------
thebaer
It's simple, but I've found Google Fit to be great just for staying active
(especially as an Android Wear owner -- though that's not necessary). It's
great about subtly notifying you about how active you've been all day, and
works pretty well at seamlessly detecting walking, running, and biking.

